# Inter railing 2 weeks



## Firefly (18 May 2007)

What itinery would you recommend for an inter-railing trip around europe if you had only 2 weeks, leaving France out as have been there heaps. Ideally would like to spend 2 days in each place to get a feel for it. 

Many tx


----------



## bess (18 May 2007)

Went inter-railing around eastern Europe last summer, started in Prague, night train to Krakow, train to Vienna and then Budapest , from there to Croatia...That took 2 weeks. I went for a month tho so got boat from Dubrovnik to Bari in South italy and then train to Rome, then flew home... The stint from Prague to Dubrovnik/Hvar could be done in 2 weeks. Plus alot cheaper to do Eastern rather than western europe. one zone interrailing ticket also quite cheap from what i rem.


----------



## bess (18 May 2007)

also went from krakow to Vienna...forgot about that.


----------



## aishling (18 May 2007)

Roughly how much did that cost you bess if ya don't mind me asking?


----------



## bess (21 May 2007)

Not at all. the cost of the interrailing ticket was 200, and the whole trip incl. ferry transfer and flights, food, accommodation (3/4 time in hostels and 1/4 in nice guesthouses) and lots of alcohol etc. cost 900 on top of the ticket. amazing value really when u think about it.


----------



## pugwall (22 May 2007)

I took the following route 2 years ago;

Dublin - Prague
Prague - Warsaw
Warsaw -  Krakow
Krakow - Bratislava
Bratislava - Budapest
Budapest - Zagreb
Zagreb - Rovinj (North coast Croatia, beautiful)
Rovinj - Venice (Day trip by ferry)
Rovinj - Dubrovnik (By Ferry)

I did it all in 2.5 weeks. Spent 4 days in Dubrov at the end of the trip to relax. Budapest was my favourite city. I also loved Rovinj in Croatia.


----------



## Firefly (29 May 2007)

OK....we've narrowed down our plan to the following

Prague 2 days
Vienna 2 days
Budapest 2 days
Croatia 1 week

Want to crash on a beach in Croatia for the last few days.

Anyone any good recommendations for these locations. Want to get the most out of each and stay somewhere central and nice. Also if anyone has any tips on restaurants that would be great as Firefly enjoys his food!


----------



## budapest (29 May 2007)

Firefly, if you plan to just go to those cities, then I really wouldn't bother with the Interrail ticket.  Train fares are low in CEE.  

In relation to Bp, you're coming at the best time of the year, but try to come on a weekend night.  Check out these outdoor bars: _Hold Udvar_ (Margit Sziget), _Tuztate_ (Tuzolto utca), _Zold Pardon_ (beside Petofi Hid), _Szimpla Kert _(Kazinczy utca 14).  They all open till late and you can find the street locations on 

_Avocado_ (Nyary Pal utca 9) and _Koleves _(corner of Dob utca and Kazinczy utca) are great for food. _Raday utca _and_ Liszt Ferenc Ter _are worth visiting for drinks and food.  

Also, don't miss the baths, the best of which is _Szechenyi Furdo_ (City Park - yellow metro line).

What is your accommodation budget?  Some very cheap places available - from €10 per night upwards.


----------

